# Offical vB app



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Does RootzWiki have any plans to bring the offical vB mobile app to this wonderful community? I think it would make a great addition.

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, we're no longer using vB (last night's downtime was to upgrade to IP.







, but we already have Tapatalk support, and Forum Runner (ugh) may be coming soon, again.


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

why the change to the forum software? I liked vB better.. Where did the search go? haha


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

davken1102 said:


> why the change to the forum software? I liked vB better.. Where did the search go? haha


vBulletin's software quality has been dropping since they were bought by an advertising company. Their lead developers left, their support team left. As it stands there are 1000+ bugs in the vBulletin bug tracker. It was a simple decision to jump ship before things get really bad there.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

davken1102 said:


> why the change to the forum software? I liked vB better.. Where did the search go? haha


Adding to what birdman said above, we also now have a mobile site. When you log onto www.rootzwiki.com from a mobile browser, it will auto select the mobile theme.
And to answer your question, the search box is now located in the top right of the screen under your UserCP info.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, that's what happened. I use tapatalk and noticed things change like threads not showing as being updated, or when going into a thread I've previously looked at it only goes the first post and not to the first unread post like before (and yes I have the settings right).

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------

